#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  It's Sheero newly waving at you!!😎

## Helena

Hi guys,

Sheero is simply a music addict,meme creator and a techie who loves to explore more....😇

Hope I'm at the right place👍
Looking forward to have a great time with team Hub.lk😊

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi guys,
> 
> Sheero is simply a music addict,meme creator and a techie who loves to explore more....
> 
> Hope I'm at the right place
> Looking forward to have a great time with team Hub.lk


Hi Sheero,
Welcome to our hub community :Smile: 
Sure you will have a great time here.

----------


## Beacon

> Hi guys,
> 
> Sheero is simply a music addict,meme creator and a techie who loves to explore more....
> 
> Hope I'm at the right place
> Looking forward to have a great time with team Hub.lk


Hi there,
Welcome to the HUB Sri Lanka forum, Yep, we do talk about music's,movies and all the possible stuff that make people go craze  :Smile:  Enjoy your stay here!

----------

